# Admitted to past drug use in DV Green Card Medical. Advice on options?



## Up_and_over (Mar 21, 2014)

Hi all. I've struggled to find clear information on this, so hopefully someone here can help. 

I was selected in the DV Lottery and am up to the interview stage. I just completed my medical. 

During my medical, I admitted to trying MDMA and Cocaine 'twice, over two years ago.' 

The doctor has listed me as having a Class B condition (drug user in full remmission). Intense classification for a curious uni student, but that's that. 

I have three interrelated questions. 

I'm wondering if anyone has any insight into what the likelihood is of me being accepted for the visa is? :fingerscrossed:

Also, if the chance of me being denied is pretty high, what impact will that have on my future travel (holidays, business trips) to the USA? eep:

Finally, if my ability to travel to the USA is likely to be negatively impacted, is there any negative impact of me cancelling my visa interview and 'not going for' the green card? :ban:


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

The information is on file.


----------



## Up_and_over (Mar 21, 2014)

twostep said:


> The information is on file.


Can you expand? Which file. I've not yet given the medical results to the embassy.


----------



## sharbuck (Dec 10, 2013)

Because you admitted and the doctor classified you as class B, there is a record.


----------



## sharbuck (Dec 10, 2013)

Does the embassy know you have completed the medical and did the doctor send findings off ?


----------



## Up_and_over (Mar 21, 2014)

sharbuck said:


> Does the embassy know you have completed the medical and did the doctor send findings off ?


No, I've not given them anything. However I don't know if there is any communication between the medical review place and the embassy. 

I'm not really interested in lying. If I _do_ get rejected, do you think this will mean stop me from visiting the US in the future?


----------



## sharbuck (Dec 10, 2013)

No I agree with you on the honesty issue, always best. Could you ask the doctor about if the classification is appropriate ? If there is a catagory for a once or twice user ? You could explain at your interview. They are looking for people that have drug problems that don't think that it hinder you in any way in visiting the US.


----------



## Up_and_over (Mar 21, 2014)

Just to update. In the interview I said the same thing as I said to the doctor. Honesty is always the best path. The officer said something along the lines of because I admitted it under oath, and that it was just experimentation, I had acted in good faith and they *approved my visa*! USA here I come!


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Great! Where are you heading to in the US?


----------



## ForeignBody (Oct 20, 2011)

Up_and_over said:


> Just to update. In the interview I said the same thing as I said to the doctor. Honesty is always the best path. The officer said something along the lines of because I admitted it under oath, and that it was just experimentation, I had acted in good faith and they *approved my visa*! USA here I come!


Congratulations and good for you for being 100% honest about it.


----------

